# D&D Moral Alignment Temperament: Personality Descriptions and How it relates to Enneagram and Orwell Temperament



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Moral Alignment is a used in the Dungeons & Dragons (D&D) game to describe personality for characters. Interestingly, it intersects with Enneagram and Orwell Temperament.

*Moral Alignment Information Chart*​
*Honorable**Practical**Independent**Humane*Honorable and HumanePractical and HumaneIndependent and Humane*Realistic*Honorable and RealisticPractical and RealisticIndependent and Realistic*Determined*Honorable and DeterminedPractical and DeterminedIndependent and Determined
Source of chart: "Real" Alignments?

Enneagram is Angel Number as they manifest in physical form.

*Angel Number Information Chart*​
Angel Number 1-9Short DescriptionAsk-Angels.com Quoted Description1​Have faith in yourselfStay positive. Think about and focus upon what you want, not on what you dislike, fear, or what you are worried about... Your thoughts create!2​Better days are aheadAll is well. Stay optimistic that a positive outcome is aligning and you will draw it towards you. Keep the faith.3​You are spiritually supportedThe ascended masters are with you, helping you and guiding you from the realms of spirit. Become aware of their love and presence4​Angels are with you, ask for angelic guidance if you need itAngels are with you! Keep asking for help and knowing you have access to angelic guidance healing, and assistance in this very moment.5​Positive changes are comingChange is in the air! Call upon you angels for help manifesting positive new changes in your life.6​Release fear and worriesFind a balance between the material and spiritual. Worrying about money is counter productive. Call on Heaven to help you release fear.7​You are on the right trackLucky 7! You’re on track and aligned with luck and Divine magic, look for open doors and new opportunities opening up for you now.8​You have infinite abundance and prosperity to accomplish your goalsInfinite abundance and prosperity are available to you in all areas, especially to help you accomplish your purpose.9​You have everything you need to accomplish your souls purposeYou have everything you need to accomplish your souls purpose and to step into completing your lightwork… It’s time to get started and to take action.
Personality portraits about each Enneagram number:





Explore the 9 Enneagram type descriptions


Introduction to the nine Enneagram types of Personality, motivations, fixations, core fears, virtues and vices




integrative9.com





For Enneagram, and how it relates to Moral Alignment:
(1, 4, 7) ties to Humane or "Good" in Moral Alignment
(3, 6, 9) ties to Realistic or "Neutral" in Moral Alignment
(2, 5, 8) ties to Determined or "Evil" in Moral Alignment

Here is a quick summary of Orwell Temperament, which describes how people handle data or information:

*Conformists *adhere to mainstream views. They take-in information that help confirm their perspectives about family and society. They are likely to reject alternative views or information that do not conform to their visions.

*Enablers *will listen to and consider alternative views, though will also find ways to refute them. If no refutations are available, they will kindly listen and not speak. They only accept information that will help them in their endeavors.

*Strategists *will listen to alternative views and question the reasons behind them. They will consider the information from different angles, and bend the rules if doing so can bring benefits.

*Pioneers *look for new information and different perspectives in the area of their interests, and like to share them with others. They are interested in new ways of doing, and trying out something new. They sometimes question mainstream accounts or news channels, and do things their own way or find the truth for themselves. 

For Orwellian Temperament, and how it relates to Moral Alignment Temperament:
Conformist ties to Honorable or "Lawful" in Moral Alignment
Enabler ties to Practical or "Neutral True" in Moral Alignment
Strategist and Pioneer tie to Independent or "Chaotic" in Moral Alignment

Enneagram Chart for reference:










*Honorable (Conformist)**Practical (Enabler)**Independent (Strategist and Pioneer)**Humane (Enneagram Types 1, 4, 7)*Honorable and Humane

Conformist and Enneagram (1, 4, 7)Practical and Humane

Enabler and Enneagram (1, 4, 7)Independent and Humane

Strategist, Pioneer, and Enneagram (1, 4, 7)*Realistic (Enneagram Types 3, 6, 9)*Honorable and Realistic

Conformist and Enneagram (3, 6, 9)Practical and Realistic

Enabler and Enneagram (3, 6, 9)Independent and Realistic

Strategist, Pioneer, and Enneagram (3, 6, 9)*Determined (Enneagram Types 2, 5, 8)*Honorable and Determined

Conformist and Enneagram (2, 5, 8)Practical and Determined

Enabler and Enneagram (2, 5, 8)Independent and Determined

Strategist, Pioneer, and Enneagram (2, 5, 8)


----------

